# Free slots! Merry Christmas



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Yes, free tjets. For those of you that do not read the JL diecast you are missing out on these. Bobby (I can never remember his last name) does anniversary gifts for all Hobby Talk members. On the anniversary month of your signing up on the board you can send him an email and he will send you two slots or a diecast. On milestone years you can get a white lightning diecast. Great for trading.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Is this true?...I know that before I joined Hobbytalk a couple years ago that there was mention of this but I've never heard anything more about it.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

KEW1964 said:


> Is this true?...I know that before I joined Hobbytalk a couple years ago that there was mention of this but I've never heard anything more about it.


Yep, it's true.....the diecast guys honor thier anniversaries all the time......there's very little mention of it over here though on the slot car forum....


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, that`s interesting, but work it also for overseas members ?,I can`t believe it


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

KEW1964, where in Monroeville are you? Me and a few friends get together on Monday nights to run cars in the Hazelwood area, not too far, just off the PKWY east at the Squirrel Hill exit.


----------



## SJM (Apr 14, 2000)

I've clearly been missing out on this!!!


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

dlw said:


> KEW1964, where in Monroeville are you? Me and a few friends get together on Monday nights to run cars in the Hazelwood area, not too far, just off the PKWY east at the Squirrel Hill exit.


Just a couple miles from the Parkway & Turnpike interchanges. I know Rocky M. had a couple get togethers before he moved to Michigan but I was unable to make those.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

dlw said:


> KEW1964, where in Monroeville are you? Me and a few friends get together on Monday nights to run cars in the Hazelwood area, not too far, just off the PKWY east at the Squirrel Hill exit.


Is that in the garage with the 'Cuda?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*22Tall*



satellite1 said:


> Hey, that`s interesting, but work it also for overseas members ?,I can`t believe it


Any answers 
:wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Satellite1, a single slot car shouldn't be too much more in shipping to Germany, than to a US city, so he probably would honor your request. Your anniversary is a few days away...

Mamilligan...yep, that's the place. A couple weeks ago, some guys had an orange Superbee (or Roadrunner) on the rack.

Kew1964....Rocky and those guys were up in the Glenshaw area......we're closer than that.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

dlw said:


> A couple weeks ago, some guys had an orange Superbee (or Roadrunner) on the rack.


Cool. Tell Jude I said hi. Rumor is that that Roadrunner has a hemi in it. That garage is a dream come true. He loves slot racing a lot to give up that much floor space.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

satellite1, Don't know about overseas. Couldn't hurt to ask.

Have you ever been to Slotmania?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey 22tall.....do you have the same ebay name? if you do, thanks for buying some of my stuff on ebay.....(i'm slotsrus67)


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

dlw said:


> Kew1964....Rocky and those guys were up in the Glenshaw area......we're closer than that.


You mean there are actually more people from the Eastern suburbs of Pittsburgh out there...I knew there had to be but figured most were in the basements running on their own tracks.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

sethndaddy-That would be me.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thought I would bring this back for new members


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Received diecasts, but never knew about opting for slots. Thanks!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Who do you contact? Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Monthly Appreciation Gifts*

Here's the thread you want:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=111585

Scroll down to get his email address.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank you so much. Randy.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Just got my latest cars so I brought this up again for newbies.

Thank you Bobby!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

22tall-
Thanks a bunch for the "heads up" on Bobbys generosity! August is my 1st anniversary date here at HT and last Sunday I emailed him. 6 days later I have 2 new FF x-tracs, man! They are gonna make great racecars. I offered to pay s/h and was never even notified to do that! Great bunch of people here at HT, and I always look foreward to reading what yall have to say.
And a big thanks to Bobby, for the slots!
Thanks again 22tall! --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank you Bobby for your unprecedented generosity!


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Got mine to!!! Bobby's generosity and contribution is second to none! I salute you!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thought it was time to bring this up again for new members. Wonder how many more slots Bobby has access to with the Tom Lowe split.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, received today a parcel with 2 JL limited diecast for my first year membership. Can`t find the right words for this unbelievable service !! Thanks Bobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

A while back, maybe a couple or so months ago, Bobby announced that there would be no more slots since JL is no longer in the slotcar business. I didn't know that he had any slotcars left or I would have opted for them instead of the diecast.

However, the diecast cars that I just received are very sweet. I received another pearl white 350z, as well as 2 pearl white Cobra Daytonas. I'm glad to have them. 

I'll trade off the extra set of HT cars for a couple of slotcars though............


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> A while back, maybe a couple or so months ago, Bobby announced that there would be no more slots since JL is no longer in the slotcar business.
> I got the same message a month before my anniversary, drat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh man didn't think Bobby was still doing this, just past my 1yr annerversary!


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

So I have to wait until Jan. '07, right? <sigh>.....they'll be all gone by then. Oh well, still an excellent forum with some very knowledgable people on it. Great to be here.

Mike


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Bobby told me that I received the last of his slots a few months ago. Oh well, it's the thought that counts...right!?!?


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I think the HT diecast cars are really cool. I still dabble in diecast. I'm glad to have them! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*To open or not to open?*

I just got these today for my HT anniversary. (thanks again Bobby)... I know its an old thread, but I think this is pretty cool. Don't do much with DC, but these could make nice eye candy on th new layout. Should I not open them though?? dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Oh yeah...*

doh!..here they are


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> Should I not open them though??



Use the bods for slots, works for me. :thumbsup:


----------

